# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Anavar...is this real??

## DBOL617

I have a bottle of 100 10mg baby blue tabs of anavar . or in other words oxandrolona 10mg...on the front of the bottle it says Oxaforte 10...I cant find info on this anywhere. Does anyone know if its legit?? if it is, how should I take these a day? all at once or split it out thru out the day?...help me out here!! disregard the black numbers on the bottle my girl decided to write on it for some reason...sorry!

----------


## DBOL617

whatever im getting ripped!!

----------


## dupa95

I did a search and looks to me at first glance it's a pain killer.

----------


## dupa95

Oxa Forte is a pain medication consists of 50 mg Codeine phosphate and 50 mg Diclofenac.

Oxa Forte is used to relieve the pain, tenderness, inflammation (swelling), and stiffness caused by arthritis and gout. Oxa Forte also is used to relieve other pain, including menstrual pain and pain after surgery or childbirth. Diclofenac is used to relieve the pain, tenderness, inflammation (swelling), and stiffness caused by arthritis and gout.

Diclofenac is used in the treatment of osteoarthritis, rheumatoid arthritis, and ankylosing spondylitis. It is in a class of medications known as non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs)


Oxa Forte (codeine phosphate and Diclofenac) medicine is a narcotic analgesic used to treat or prevent moderate to severe pain. It may also be used to treat other conditions as determined by your doctor.

----------


## needsomehelp

fake 4 sure

----------


## PEWN

hope you did not pay to much....

but do no mention price.. board rules...

----------


## passthetest

haha ur getting ripped off painkillers?

----------


## CYP400

big time bud :2nono:

----------


## ACpower

at least u got some painkillers out of the deal take two of those along with 2-3 beers and call me in the morning

----------


## DBOL617

It says that the oxa forte with a space in between not oxaforte one word is a white round pill. These ones that I have are baby blue. Also what about that lil name there under the bottle?? anyone ever hear of it?

----------


## CYP400

it does say oxandrolone on the side though,hmmm , maybe we spoke too soon

----------


## dupa95

> it does say oxandrolone on the side though,hmmm , maybe we spoke too soon


Yup you is right but still scethchy

----------


## DBOL617

yeah I have been takin it for 2 weeks now and im starting to see a little shreddedness on me, I dont know if its because ive been dieting and doing 2 days with cardio or if its these lil guys that ive been taking....trust me if these were pain killers I would feel alot more relaxed rather then being up and energized to do 2 a days of cardio and weight lifting.

----------


## brianfantana

Hey,

Just regarding when to take i take 40mg, one lot pre workout, one pre evening meal (it makes me bloated, i eat less).

What have you found works for you?

----------


## darr

> yeah I have been takin it for 2 weeks now and im starting to see a little shreddedness on me, I dont know if its because ive been dieting and doing 2 days with cardio or if its these lil guys that ive been taking....trust me if these were pain killers I would feel alot more relaxed rather then being up and energized to do 2 a days of cardio and weight lifting.


Your putting sumthing into your body & you dont even know wot it is :Icon Stupid:

----------


## HARDWORKPAYSOFF1

Mine are baby blue and heart shaped.
10mg each.......take 50 mg ED --- the winecooler of AS.

I take 2 ED with cycles......

should taste like you're eating cardboard.

Chew slow and allow to dissolve

----------


## Dizz28

> Mine are baby blue and heart shaped.
> 10mg each.......take 50 mg ED --- the winecooler of AS.
> 
> I take 2 ED with cycles......
> 
> should taste like you're eating cardboard.
> 
> Chew slow and allow to dissolve


ummm, baby blue hearts....those are 10mg Dbols not Anavar , LOL. No wonder they look different

----------

